# Do I really need a solenoid?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd like to pump a lot more CO2 into my tank, but I can't due to the fact that I don't have a solenoid to turn it off at night and I occasionally forget to turn the CO2 off at night. What's the going rate for a good solenoid, and where can I get one? I've heard they are prone to heat buildup and failure as a result. Any way around that problem?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could always just set up a bubble bar set to come on at night or when your light is off. This will help gas off the CO2 at night.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Why do you shut it off at night?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Why do you shut it off at night?


I think that is more the practice than not. It seems I've read hundreds of posts on planted sites where that is the way most do it. I didn't start doing it until I disconnected my controller...just don't think I need it. Two books I've read recently (one is a magazine actually) say to do it that way and then turn it back on 1hr before your lighting period begins. Personally, I'm not for one way or the other, but it makes sense to me to do it if you're not using a ph controller.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok everyone one with a controller I know doesnt shut anything off, Ive read it alot too but never for a definitive answer. 

I got a controller for sale if anyone needs one, milwaukee 122 model, no probe, 100% unabused and clean.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would run a bubbler but the tank is about three feet from my bedside and an air pump will (and has) kept me up at night. It's either solenoid, or nothing.

Yes, I leave my CO2 on. The reason I shouldn't is because plants metabolize sugar at night, consuming oxygen and producing CO2. This, in conjunction with any living breathing critters in the tank, depletes the oxygen concentrations and skyrockets the CO2, resulting in potential asphyxiation of your fish (I had a close call once, and have been on the alert ever since).

So nobody knows where I can get a solenoid affordably?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny....the bubbler on my 29g is super quiet. The bubbles make a little noise I guess.

I'd check with aquariumplants,com or greenleaf.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You could always just set up a bubble bar set to come on at night or when your light is off. This will help gas off the CO2 at night.



Is bubble bar a DIY or pet shop piece , is it electrically controlled?
*c/p*


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have a Grainger store or a local industrial / HVAC supply warehouse. all they really are are flow control valves for gasses. You would need the appropriate fittings to connect them to your regulator. And it's been my experience that the 24 volt models run cooler than 120 volt for continouous use. Soft drink vendors, manufacturors, Fire supression companies, Industrial welding companies, and other Heating / cooling industries all use these solonoids. Asco red hat brand solonoids seem to be fairly cheap on ebay


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

sparkyr99 said:


> Do you have a Grainger store or a local industrial / HVAC supply warehouse. all they really are are flow control valves for gasses. You would need the appropriate fittings to connect them to your regulator. And it's been my experience that the 24 volt models run cooler than 120 volt for continouous use. Soft drink vendors, manufacturors, Fire supression companies, Industrial welding companies, and other Heating / cooling industries all use these solonoids. Asco red hat brand solonoids seem to be fairly cheap on ebay




Try to look for this valve at my local beer and soda maker store, please post pic. I dont want to look caveman looking for this.*old dude*r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ganim said:


> Is bubble bar a DIY or pet shop piece , is it electrically controlled?
> *c/p*


Store bought piece. Air pump and a bubble bar.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry, tried to copy pic off ebay, wouldn't copy. Go to ebay and search industrial supply-MRO under hvac for solenoid valves. Or go to grainger.com and search. grainger will be more expensive. This isn't necessarily the one that i would go with. I prefer low voltage ones. I think they are safer to place under a tank full of water. The one in the link below is 120 volt, and has a 1/8" inlet and outlet. Most regulators are threaded on the output side with 1/8" or 1/4" threads. 

1/8 NPT SOLENOID VALVE, ASCO RED-HAT OFSF8262G14J, NIB! - eBay (item 120661647323 end time Feb-15-11 12:36:12 PST)

That's an example of one type, theres many. It would depend on the thread size on your regulator, the pressure you would run it at, to voltage you want to use, and the amount of tinkering you want to do to adapt it to your regulator as to which one you get. If you get a 120 volt, then you would need to connect a cord to plug it into your timer. if you got a 24 volt ac, a 24v dc, or a 12v dc one then you would need the appropriate power supply to connect it to your timer. Most solenoids are rated for liquids and gas. they will have a rating as to type, voltage and psi. If installing it on the output of a regulator you can use one with a lower pressure rating, but keep in mind that on some cheaper regulators the pressure will creep up if a valve is placed on the output side of the regulator. I'm an electrician and industrial mechanic by trade, so this all sounds easy in my head. If you don't understand what i've said, or you are not "handy" i wouldn't reccomend trying to make one yourself. I'd just buy one thats pre-assembled, and plug it in. Sorry for the long winded post, and the speech at the end. Thanks, Steve

P.s. also i don't think this would be a part available through your local "brew your own" shop, It's mor along the lines of the folks that manufacture or service soda fountains, and industrial complexes. might try a fire supression system service company. And for the international folks your thread sizes and electrical requirements will be different than here in USA.


----------

